# What the hell jacket do I have?



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

*Thread Closed*

EDIT: I am an idiot and do not know how to use the internet...thunder found the jacket in about 10 minutes.





So i bought this jacket over the summer because i love the look/fit and i got a great deal on it. I ripped the tag off and threw it away not thinking about it. Now i am trying to find out what it is even called. I cannot find it ANYWHERE on the internet. I have found one other dc jacket with the same style in a different color called the hestra, but it still does not look the same. The only other place i have seen this jacket is when torstein was wearing it in one of his vids (i believe it was the northstar vid). Does anyone know what it is called haha?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like a DC Amo. Might be an older version though because the stripes are diagonal. Or the DC Nevado. What year is it?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that's a snow jacket huh?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

On Sale DC Nevado Snowboard Jacket Lime Green/Olympian Blue/Black - Mens 2012 Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing dc3nev02lgobb12


On Sale DC Amo Snowboard Jacket Aegean/Lichen/Shadow - Mens 2011 Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing dc3am02als11


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

fattrav said:


> I think that's a snow jacket huh?


I think if you would have taken the time to read my post and not jumped at the chance to make a smart ass joke in an attempt to be funny you would have seen that i am asking for what the style is called.



ThunderChunky said:


> On Sale DC Nevado Snowboard Jacket Lime Green/Olympian Blue/Black - Mens 2012 Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing dc3nev02lgobb12
> 
> 
> On Sale DC Amo Snowboard Jacket Aegean/Lichen/Shadow - Mens 2011 Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing dc3am02als11


so thoes links dont do anything, neither are the same style. the amo is the same colors but there are quite a few differences between the amo and whatever i have


when i type in 15k hestra i only get this picture. cant find a single one in my color style. its almost like it doesent exist.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya I know, but I'm wondering what year you have because it could be the Amo just in a different year.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

well i would assume that it was last years because i picked it up over the summer on clearance and shops dont usually stock 2 year old equipment do they? but i searched back a few years of the amo and didnt see it, but i didnt really look super hard.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It the 2010 DC Nevado jacket.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

fuck you, how on earth did i not connect the two to find that out myself. jesus i feel dumb.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh: It's fine dude. We've all done something like this. It is hard to find something when you have NO clue where to start too. It's impossible to find it if you only know the brand and color. Again, it's fine dude, and you welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I can see a DC symbol on it...maybe thats a place to start looking?

You know, hind sight is 20/20....but if you had that time machine, you could go back and tell yourself to rip the tag off, then you'd not have had this issue.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

jesus dude im sorry but you are so far behind. Yes i know it is a dc jacket. it says dc in about three different places. I dont buy shit that blindly and have no clue what what it even is, but since i ripped the tag off in june i have forgotten what it was. I am not a dipshit, i looked over the jacket alot, hell ive even worn it a few times this year. I was asking to find out what the style was called. Thunder found it (posted in first page), thanks man:thumbsup:

also aint that the dam truth that hindsight is 20/20. it almost makes me sick to my stomach thinking what could have been and what i could have done differently if i had hindsight vision at thoes times.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah, dude chill. You try finding a jacket that is years old without having any idea what year or line it is.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

oh good lord i feel this spiraling down. i am very chill, if im coming across defensive i am not. I was just commenting how after we had already discussed it and figured out the answer to what i was asking he says that there might be a dc logo on it and i should start there...just a little derp moment i had to address.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright no more posting. I COMMAND IT!!!!!!:laugh: but really though no need for anyone else to post. Let it die


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

fattrav said:


> I think that's a snow jacket huh?


U might just be right


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

can I simply ask.. why does it matter?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

You're still alive?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

beautiful jacket


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> You're still alive?


Alive and kickin.. at the base of Breckenridge right now.


----------

